
What is the best functional language for scientific programming? - rayvega
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1348896/what-is-the-best-functional-language-for-scientific-programming
======
aufreak3
I must say that mathematica beats every other option hands down in terms of
language power, but trails waaaay behind when it comes to price. I'm happy
with Wolfram's student license though :)

~~~
TrevorBurnham
I don't like the Mathematica language per se very much, but the massive number
of built-in functions, the excellent graphing capabilities, and the
interactive environment are just dazzling. If your goal is to run a fairly
simple simulation and visually explore the results, Mathematica is in a league
of its own.

------
vegai
Take a look at factor. The main designer is a mathematician (amongst other
things) and the language comes with an extensive math library. The number
tower is one of the best in my opinion, up there with the most advanced Scheme
implementations.

<http://factorcode.org>

